# Direct Methanol Fuel Cells is this what we need



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

this looks like what we need just needs to be made big enough for a EV
*Direct Methanol Fuel Cells Are a Proven Alternative to Batteries*

Direct Methanol Fuel Cells Are a Proven Alternative to Batteries
Posted: 30 Mar 2012 09:30 AM PDT
For those interested in alternative fuels that are renewable, Direct Methanol Fuel Cells (DMFCs) are worth investigation. These alternative energy devices – invented at the Caltech/NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory with the University of Southern California (USC) – can be used to power a wide range of portable and mobile electronics.
Here is the green beauty of these electrochemical devices: They are capable of converting high energy density fuel (liquid methanol) directly to electricity, reports Direct Methanol Fuel Cell Corporation, a subsidiary of Viaspace, which develops disposable methanol fuel cartridges that provide the energy source for fuel cell powered notebook computers, mobile phones, military equipment and other applications being developed by electronics OEMs, such as Samsung and Toshiba.
They operate silently, at relatively low temperatures and offer much longer operating time than today’s batteries. Better than a battery, DMFCs don’t need to be recharged. They can provide electricity continuously to the consumer electronic devices as long as oxygen and fuel are supplied to the fuel cell. To achieve this, DMFCs can be “hot-swapped” and instantly recharged with replacement methanol cartridges (akin to batteries).
Methanol or a methanol/water solution is the industry’s choice of fuel. Because it is a liquid, it is easy to store and transport. Methanol is inexpensive and readily available.
Viaspace provides this detail on how the fuels cell works:
How does a DMFC Work?
The heart of a fuel cell consists of catalysts for the electrochemical reaction and a special piece of plastic that can conduct protons. The technical term for this special plastic is polymer electrolyte membrane (PEM) and the most common PEM used in DMFCs today is NafionTM, produced by Dupont. The most common catalysts used are PtRu alloy for the anode and Pt for the cathode.
In the fuel cell, the fuel is not burned, but rather is converted into electricity through an electrochemical process that splits methanol into protons, electrons, and carbon dioxide at the anode and then combines these protons and electrons with oxygen at the cathode to produce water. It is a very simple 

http://cleantechnica.com/2012/03/30/direct-methanol-fuel-cells-are-a-proven-green-alternative/


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

as with gas, it is the production of the raw material to make methanol that poses a problem.
Not to mention the catalyst used in the FC.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

The catlyst is part of the fuel cell so that not anything that some one would mess with now how long it last would be the real ? if it last like 10,000 miles that would be fine but if only 500 miles not so good. the fuel they dint say if it is oil bassed or organic but there are Direct ethanol fuel cells . the best part is that you can go fill up with the fuel easy just as if you where pumping gas so there would not be any big problem to switch to it but with the batteries you need charging station and you cant go that far as of right now .


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

I use a 5 KW PEM fuel cell since 2005 to charge my house batteries.
Like the PEM the DMFC catalyst is expensive to manufacture even in production. The membrane can be compromised by impurities and it is toast. This mean more expense to protect the FC, since you have an uncontrolled addition of the fuel by someone that does not understand.
the News has been full of articles about the price of Bio Fuel going up because the bio part has become scarce. Methanol is produced from the same bio component.
so expect equivalent or higher prices at the pump.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

yes the cell would need to be protected from impurities or the fuel filterd . the problem with ethanol thier making it from the wrong stock / corn i have read that for every unit of energy used to make fuel from corn you get 2 units back but if you use switch grass or sugar cain for every unit of energy to make it you get 4 units back and they claim switch grass is easy to grow and grows fast this just shows ower goverment backing the wrong horse again


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

just get a 1,000 acres get a gov subsidy, grow the stuff, then get another subsidy to manufacture the menthanol, your set for life.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

bjfreeman i went and checked ouy your site thats some neat stuff you have now the bus is all electric ? how far on a charge any ways it looks like fun and thanks for your insight


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

The MotorCoarch (converted bus), is in te middle of a conversion. It is an HEV, the 460 Tbird has a generator that charges the batteries and provides power to the 3phase AC Motor hooked to the 4 speed manual gearbox. The Batteries are more for fill in and powering the 10KW inverter to power the appliances.
We are still working on the direct drive on each wheel. which is the final phase.
Currently working on getting all the data to display, real time, on my website. 
have a small solar cell and electrolysis system to produce hydrogen.


----------

